# First Appointment



## India Girl (Mar 17, 2011)

Hello

Our GP has now referred us to the Royal for 'further testing' after we had some blood tests carried out. 

Does anyone know how long it takes to receive the first appointment? I am debating whether or not to seek help privately.    My hubby thinks I am too impatient-he just doesnt get it!
I have emailed them but had no reply. 
Everybody on here seems a lot further down the line with their treatments. Maybe i am too impatient...

Thanks
India Girl x


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi India girl

Im not sure how long the waiting list is now, we waited 3 months for our initial appt in 2009  but I think they have to see you within 12 weeks or maybe that has changed.

You could also contact origin which is private i think they dont have a waiting list, but the rfc have maybe susoended theirs as nhs is in demand.

Fingers crossed you get a email back.

Jillyhen


----------



## mollycat (Jan 14, 2007)

hiya India and welcome, 

from my experience......

you should get the first appointment within 3 months.. they will send you for tests.. sperm count x2 / hormone profile ect ( normally done at your GP over 3 months ), add another 6 months for this,  then depending on there action IVF ICSI has a waiting list of 12 months after you have signed for it ... it a long journey, but worth it if you have time on your side....

wishing you all the best xxxx


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

hey just to agree with wat molly said about 3 months etc and wat u get done.ur first 2 app come thru really quick but the waitin after that can vary cos i waited 10 months for the next app then we were told we would get our offer of treatment letter within 6-9months however it was a year nearly to the day when we had our next app then it was a futher 2 months before treatment actually started and this was at the RFC!!it is a long waitin list however it does creep up on u very quickly in the end up so the waitin then doesnt seem so bad!!sorry if this wasnt the news u were lookin for but ur better knowin wat time scale u may have ahead of u but like i said it does vary with each person!!!

good luck with ur journey and i hope everythin works out for u!!

Jenna xx


----------

